
Eleanor Roosevelt's son authored mysteries in which his mother solves murders - BerislavLopac
https://crimereads.com/eleanor-roosevelts-son-authored-twenty-mysteries-in-which-his-mother-solves-murders/
======
082349872349872
In WASP circles mysteries are classier than fanfic. Imagine if he'd shipped
Anna Eleanor with Lyudmila Mikhailovna!

[https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/eleanor-roosevelt-
and...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/eleanor-roosevelt-and-the-
soviet-sniper-23585278/)

Edit: Yes, "ship" is fanfically verbed. Hate the language, not the writer. (I
find it amusing that a forum which runs to multiple pages on relationships
such as Oracle/TikTok or Arm/Nvidia doesn't appreciate mentions of
relationships more along the lines of Twilight Sparkle/Rainbow Dash.)

Edit2: Give ship a few more years, and it may pick up some prepositions with
distinct meanings. "Him? He just ships around" or "With you? Not in a thousand
years! Ship off!" (but not "*I'm shipping up to Boston").

------
gumby
I am infuriated by the idiotic use of “authored” rather than “wrote” but in
this case, as they were ghostwritten, perhaps it’s actually in some sense
correct!

(Stomping off now to be pissed off at the odious use of “gift” as a verb)

~~~
harry8
Verb all the nouns! I gotta coffee then bookshelf the cup for later while
keyboarding my thoughts as a part of internetting for the morning. You can
brain this gifting from me to you! Thanks, I hate it too.

~~~
lionsdan
"Verbing weirds language"

[https://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1993/01/25](https://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1993/01/25)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Verbing is super cool! English being my second language, the casualness of
verbing is my favorite feature of it! In Polish, you can technically verb
nouns too, but it's frowned upon to do it on your own.

